# Help with CPT codes-Pt had a repeat



## TYSON1234 (Mar 25, 2013)

Pt had a repeat csection, partial omentectomy and bilateral fimbriectomy. I need help with the omentectomy and fimbriectomy. Any suggestions would be very helpful, thanks.


----------



## kvangoor (Mar 26, 2013)

58611 for the fimbriectomy (add on code) and 49255 for the omentectomy. I would check on the bundling of the 49255 though. If done for cancerous reasons, I would consider 58950.


----------



## TYSON1234 (Mar 26, 2013)

Thank you very much....


----------

